# Glass Bottom Boat on Kauai?



## DaveNV (May 20, 2012)

I think I already know the answer, but is there such a thing?  I can't find one, although I do see them for the other islands.  SIL is joining us there this trip, and she asked about it.  She isn't a strong swimmer, so doesn't want to try snorkeling. Any other options for seeing fish on the reef?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2012)

Rent her a boogie board with a port hole in it, and put a life jacket on her.  She won't even have to put her head in the water.

here is a picture - http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Snorkel-kickboard-surf-boogie-bodyboard-body-board-window-dolphin-pool-6051-NEW-/00/s/NTAwWDM3NQ==/$%28KGrHqEOKjME6PUr5foVBOtuOy4q2g~~60_35.JPG


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2012)

Denise, you never cease to amaze me.  What a great idea!  I'd still like to find a glass bottom boat, if there is one operating.  But this is definitely a good alternative.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (May 20, 2012)

I used a viewbox on a snorkel trip on the Big Island several years ago. I wore a life jacket and held the viewbox on the surface of the water. It was a clear glass thing with handles, sort of like a tray, and it worked great. It was on the Fair Wind boat and they provided it.

I saw this post on another forum that might give you another option:

"This may sound totally stupid, but after experiencing total failure with the boogie board/bubble window item we tried a different approach. Our toddler would stand in the waist high water, using a large clear round pyrex mixing bowl, and had a view of every fish under her. Caution with the glass and all that, but it worked better than the boogie thing."

Maybe your sister-in-law could wear a life jacket and take a  large Pyrex mixing bowl. Might work!


----------



## artringwald (May 20, 2012)

My BIL doesn't swim, but there are many places where the water is calm and you can see plenty of fish. Someone usually had to hold his hand to help him keep his balance. It would have been better if he wore reef walkers or old shoes instead of flippers, but he still had a great time. This picture was from Poipu Beach Park. He also enjoyed snorkel/walking at Lydgate Beach Park.


----------



## KauaiMark (May 22, 2012)

*Lydgate Beach Park filled with muck*



artringwald said:


> My BIL doesn't swim, ...He also enjoyed snorkel/walking at Lydgate Beach Park.



We got back from Kauai about 3 weeks ago and unfortunately, Lydgate was filled with about a foot of murky dark plant muck over most of the bottom. 

Not much to see and with the enclosed rock barrier wall holding it in, it's not likely to get cleaned out very soon.

...Mark


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2012)

KauaiMark said:


> We got back from Kauai about 3 weeks ago and unfortunately, Lydgate was filled with about a foot of murky dark plant muck over most of the bottom.
> 
> Not much to see and with the enclosed rock barrier wall holding it in, it's not likely to get cleaned out very soon.
> 
> ...Mark




Well, that's disappointing.  I had pretty well decided that was where we should go.  Guess it'll be down to Poipu instead?  Are there any good snorkeling/"wade and look" beaches on the north end?  I don't think Ke'e Beach would work for SIL, since it'd require going outside the reef wall.  She's not comfortable in deep water.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (May 22, 2012)

Right across the road in front of Lawai Beach resort is a nice shallow snorkeling area.


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, that's disappointing.  I had pretty well decided that was where we should go.  Guess it'll be down to Poipu instead?  Are there any good snorkeling/"wade and look" beaches on the north end?  I don't think Ke'e Beach would work for SIL, since it'd require going outside the reef wall.  She's not comfortable in deep water.
> 
> Dave



Hardly anyone goes outside the reef at Ke'e - it's dangerous and the life guards tell people not to!  

I think it's the best place on Kauai for a beginner!  Sandy bottom and very shallow.  You can see the water breaking over the reef - it's a long way out - I wouldn't go behind it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2012)

Ok, that may work better than I'd read about.  (Foolish me -- going by what I was reading. )  Obviously, the writer expected the snorkeler is someone with a lot more experience than what my SIL has.  

I'm sure we'll find something.  And if my luck holds out like it usually does, she won't want to do it at all, because she'd have to get her hair wet.  

Thanks, you two.  I appreciate the insight.

Dave


----------



## rifleman69 (May 23, 2012)

Just get there early, Ke'e Beach's parking lot is much smaller than the last time I was there (four years ago).   It was however the only place we saw the honu (sea turtle) in the water.


----------



## DeniseM (May 23, 2012)

We always see turtles at Lawai Beach, but Ke'e is a better place for a beginner.  Honestly, I can't think of an easier place to learn to snorkel.


----------

